# NFL is doubling down on its Deflategate allegations against Tom Brady



## Alex. (Oct 27, 2015)

"The NFL has filed its appeal in the case where Tom Brady had his 4-game Deflategate suspension for scheming to deflate footballs before the AFC Championship game overturned. Not only is the NFL not letting this debacle die, there are reasons to think they have doubled-down in their efforts to punish Brady.

the NFL has eliminated much of the reasonable doubt in wording used previously and now makes very clear accusations against Brady and the locker room attendants.

*On Jim McNally sneaking the footballs into the bathroom to be deflated.*

Here is the wording from the NFL's appeal: "... the Wells Report concluded that James McNally, the Patriots’ attendant in the Officials’ Locker Room, and John Jastremski, a Patriots equipment manager, had conspired to deflate the footballs in violation of League rules. Specifically, the report concluded that, after the pre-game official testing and in violation of established protocol, McNally snuck the balls into a bathroom, where he proceeded to deflate their pressure."

*On Tom Brady's participation.*

Here is the wording from the NFL's appeal: "Considering all the relevant evidence, including the evidence that came to light after the Wells Report was issued, the Commissioner found that *'Brady knew about, approved of, consented to, and provided inducements and rewards in support of a scheme to tamper with the game balls after they had been approved by the game officials to be used in the AFC Championship Game.*'"

The NFL is doubling down on its Deflategate allegations against Tom Brady - Business Insider

Cheater be Cheater.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 28, 2015)

Why does the NFL care so much, the fans are tired of the rubbish. All the NFL is doing is giving the Pats motivation to win.

one word: letitgo!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 28, 2015)

Patriots are 6 - 0 so far with fully inflated footballs.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 28, 2015)

Who knows why the NFL is pursuing this. I have read that some owners are pissed off with the outcome and wish for Goodell to continue this.  I will try to find the articles.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 28, 2015)

"At the quarterly NFL owners meetings earlier this month, Goodell said the appeal is about protecting the NFL's rights as governed by the league's collective bargaining agreement"

Deflategate judge 'vastly exceeded' his authority


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 28, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Patriots are 6 - 0 so far with fully inflated footballs.


thats because the competetion they face in the NFL is a joke.I said before the season began based on their easy schedule they have they would probably go 14-2. Plus if the NFL wasnt so corrupt and they did not kiss the patriots asses all the time,they for sure would have lost that game against the steelers in their opener.they would have lost at least ONE GAME by now if they did not get special treatment from the NFL the other teams dont get.

Remember about the headset being out for the steelers to communicate? Mike tomlin says they expect that to happen everytime they go and play there because it has happened to them  before in the past yet it NEVER happens to the patriots though. could be a mere coincidence. it could be a mere coincidence and i COULD be the king of england posting as well.

oh and the home town refs there ALSO called  two critical holdings against the steelers on third downs they completed which was the key to the cheats winning.

anytime i point out pesky facts like that how they get special treatment to asswipes like zander,chrissy or old fart style,they dismiss it and play dodgeball and  just go and call us all conspiracy theorists completely ignoring all the facts we list.

I am glad that none of  these cheatriot worshippers are my lawyer,they would lose every case for me.the judge would say to them-"Uh your opponent just presented you facts sir but you are not addressing them or saying anything. you lose son."

they know it we know it that they are incapable of standing toe to toe when cornered with pesky facts that expose what cheaters and liars they are and how they get special treatment. the way they play dodgeball with facts watching them change the subject and run off with their tail between their legs is very amusing around here is the only reason i bother with them.

and NFL players have said in the past they notice the refs allow the cheats to get away with holding all the time in the past so the NFL just figures out NEW ways to make sure the cheats win all the time.

who knows how many of those games besides the steelers game they allowed the cheats to hold on to help them win late in the game on drives  that they never show in replays.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 28, 2015)

Alex. said:


> "At the quarterly NFL owners meetings earlier this month, Goodell said the appeal is about protecting the NFL's rights as governed by the league's collective bargaining agreement"
> 
> Deflategate judge 'vastly exceeded' his authority



Goodel as always has his head up Krafts ass.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 29, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > "At the quarterly NFL owners meetings earlier this month, Goodell said the appeal is about protecting the NFL's rights as governed by the league's collective bargaining agreement"
> ...


He does and I still think  Kraft has him in his pocket. This NFL stuff is all a farce and any credibility the game will have is when Goodell, Brady, Kraft and Belichick leave the league.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 29, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Patriots are 6 - 0 so far with fully inflated footballs.
> ...


The headsets, the snow plows, equipment problems, spying, falsifying injury reports  etc etc. all point the reasonable person to cast a questioning eye on the Patriots.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 29, 2015)

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Indeed,the NFL has lost its credibility because of the patriots organization,their games are so rigged.just as phony as pro wrestling.thats why i only watch old NFL games from yesterday now and wont be watching any of the playoff games this year.took me a while to see that the NFL is just as corrupt as our government is only much longer than with them, where with our government i have known that for a couple of decades now.
the snow plow game though you are referring to i dont put that one up there as a scandal of the cheatriots because that was before Kraft was their owner and the NFL wasnt corrupt like it is now.

That was just a case of the officials wanting to get the game over with because it was so cold that they did not want to go into double overtime since they were already nearing the end of overtime. that one is apples and oranges compared to spygate,deflategate,headset gate and everything else that has allowed them to win superbowls under Kraft.

Here is an analogy that is similiar to an experince i had while playing baseball. the game had gone into extra innings and it was late and i was the last person up.I hit a grounder and i could not believe i was called out.I was the last out and the game was over. many players on my team said the same thing to me after the game saying-i could not believe he called you out,you were safe. made me feel good i wasnt the only one thinking that.

there was no rigging of that game.That umpire just didnt want to risk someone else coming up getting a hit as well and tying the game and sending it to extra innings the fact it was getting so late.he just wanted to abuse his power and get the game over with and go home.

same thing with the officials of that NFL game in the snowplow game.No rigging,they just snowplowed it because they wanted to get the game overwith as well same as that umpire in my baseball game.they did not want to take the chance that he would miss it and the game would remained tied and go into double overtime.

so back then before kraft became the owner,the team wasnt like politicians back then.politicians get special privledges we are not allowed to have.the cheats did not get special treatment back then like they do now under kraft who like you said,has Goodel in his pocket.

btw,did you notice pooper and that other troll just farted in your thread?


----------



## Alex. (Oct 29, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...





I agree from the pussified rules making it flag football to this Deflatgate crap all BS.

I know he posted I am trying to wean him off I have helped in a therapeutic way and when that happens some folks need to come little by little but he is doing well. I am afraid if I do it too soon he will crash and all the hard work we all, including you have done to help him will be for naught.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 29, 2015)

off topic here for a sec. on fred roggins show the other day he mentioned that the chargers FINALLY said something apparently-"dont know for sure so dont quote me on it." but he said word is that someone high  up in the chargers said something intelligent that actually makes sense since they first started talking about going to LA. the chargers would be the team that would join the rams in LA if there is a second team.well the chargers have no fans in LA whatsoever.Its all rams and raiders. the chargers if they moved there,they would be back to san diego in a heartbeat because of how badly they would fail out there.

doesnt matter if they win,they will always play second fiddle to LA teams out there that have a long history there.because football is so big now the Rams would be the number one dog out there.Not only would they play second fiddle to the rams,they would play second fiddle to the dodgers,angels,Kings,Lakers and even the clippers.

Nobody in LA cares about the chargers one bit at all. so what they are apparantly talking about doing when they join the rams in inglewood,is they would do what the ravens did when they moved to baltimore,they were the cleveland browns but they left the name browns in cleveland and became the ravens,they were instantly successful.

Moddel knew back than that nobody in baltimore would embrace the clevealand browns. so the chargers would do the smart thing as they did and leave the name chargers and the bolt emblem and their colors in SD and rebrand completely and change their name. if they did THAT roggin said,they would have a very good chance of being embraced in LA.something new entirely.

I agree with roggin that is the ONLY thing i have heard from the chargers that makes sense about moving to LA is leave the name,colors and logo there and completely rebrand because like roggin said,they would fail so badly in LA as the chargers,they would have to turn around immediately and come back since nobody wants the chargers there.

They want the Rams and many want the Raiders as well but the Raiders will never be allowed to come to LA since the corporations that put up the money for sponsorships dont want the raider brand there because it always promoted gang violence in LA,that is why the politicians dont want them there either so the raiders are out,thats not happening.

they are never going to rebrand either which is what they would have to do,they have way too much of a tradition and history in the NFL.so that wont happen either.  as roggin said,if the chargers changed their name.logo and colors as the ravens did,THEN they would probably succeed out there,the younger generation for sure would take in a team like that.chargers will never be embraced out there,a new team with a new logo,yes THEY would and that would work.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 29, 2015)

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



I am not the guy obsessed with your Patriots. I'd would rather watch the games.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 29, 2015)

still ANOTHER fart from pooper^


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 29, 2015)

I hope someone moves to LA soon. The NFL owners don't seem to be wanting to make any decisions. maybe at the end of this season. I don't care who moves, I just want it over and the teams can stabilize.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 29, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


No I wasn't talking about you. I believe you and I post to each other about topics and issues.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 29, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> off topic here for a sec. on fred roggins show the other day he mentioned that the chargers FINALLY said something apparently-"dont know for sure so dont quote me on it." but he said word is that someone high  up in the chargers said something intelligent that actually makes sense since they first started talking about going to LA. the chargers would be the team that would join the rams in LA if there is a second team.well the chargers have no fans in LA whatsoever.Its all rams and raiders. the chargers if they moved there,they would be back to san diego in a heartbeat because of how badly they would fail out there.
> 
> doesnt matter if they win,they will always play second fiddle to LA teams out there that have a long history there.because football is so big now the Rams would be the number one dog out there.Not only would they play second fiddle to the rams,they would play second fiddle to the dodgers,angels,Kings,Lakers and even the clippers.
> 
> ...


This is the sort of stuff that makes it interesting. All this cheating is takes away from the game.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 29, 2015)

Alex. said:


> No I wasn't talking about you. I believe you and I post to each other about topics and issues.



My apologies.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 29, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



WHY do you bother with all these cheatriot apologists trolls like old fart style,chrissy and Pooper dude?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 29, 2015)

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > off topic here for a sec. on fred roggins show the other day he mentioned that the chargers FINALLY said something apparently-"dont know for sure so dont quote me on it." but he said word is that someone high  up in the chargers said something intelligent that actually makes sense since they first started talking about going to LA. the chargers would be the team that would join the rams in LA if there is a second team.well the chargers have no fans in LA whatsoever.Its all rams and raiders. the chargers if they moved there,they would be back to san diego in a heartbeat because of how badly they would fail out there.
> ...


it for sure takes away the enjoyment of the game no doubt.It was the combination of both deflategate and carrol taking a payoff to throw the superbowl that made me finally say THATS IT,I HAVE HAD IT.I WILL KEEP WATCHING THE CHARGERS BUT THATS IT,ALL THE OTHER 31 TEAMS I DONT GIVE A SHIT ABOUT ANYMORE.

those two asshole jerk coachs and brady made the NFL the last straw for me.

if the NFL was like it was back in the good old days when players stayed with one team their whole careers and teams did not move to another city and the cheats did not get special treatment and carrol along with the cheats were put behind bars where they belong,I would get really excited about the stuff in this video below on the proposed new stadium in san diego for the chargers. 


the fact that many credible celebritys like mick jagger and dick enberg here in this video talking,have come out and said why would the NFL want the chargers to leave such a beautiful city,the NFL would be even more corrupt than it is now if they ever allowed the chargers to leave after seeing this video.

I agree with Roggin.

 fuck dean spanos of the chargers,let that greedy selfish asshole leave san diego,nobody wants his ass there in the city.They love their team and support them which is why spanos should leave but be required to leave the team name,logo,and colors in SD.

if the NFL allows that asshole spanos to keep the team name,i dont care if the rams move back,I will have had it with the NFL.there are so many better options. the jaguars dont have good fan support along with the rams.move THEM to LA and change the name there.Leave the chargers in SD and get a new owner who is committed to staying there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 29, 2015)

btw this was from just a couple of days ago.gottal love it.This backs up everything I been saying that nobody in LA will support the chargers.

Rams Fans Get Behind 'Save Our Bolts' Cause

The effort by fans to keep the Chargers in San Diego has found an unlikely ally: Rams fans.

A movement on social media called “Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams” has made it clear that it doesn’t want the Bolts to move to LA – because those fans want that piece of real estate for themselves.

A “Boycott the Bolts” flier was making the rounds on Twitter on Tuesday with this message:

“The fans of Los Angeles have spoken. If the Chargers are awarded Los Angeles, our legion of Los Angeles Rams fans dating back to 1946 have (sic) pledged to boycott every game,” the flier states.

A member of the “Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams” movement, which is 55,000 strong on Facebook, made the online flier.

“This is being generated by the legions of Los Angeles Rams fans here in LA. We DO NOT want the Chargers,” tweeted Tyler Bearde, a member of the group.

Proponents of “Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams” said they plan to attend Wednesday’s NFL meeting in San Diego.

“We actively oppose any effort to move the Chargers to Los Angeles,” Bring Back the Rams tweeted on Tuesday. “We will boycott. We will protest!”

The NFL has indicated it does not favor having more than two teams in Los Angeles, as the Chargers, Raiders and Rams have all expressed interest in relocating there.

Published at 4:59 PM PDT on Oct 27, 2015


PLUS here is the other proof that the Rams are the ONLY team that belongs in LA.

The Rams in their rallys in LA for a team,they drew a crowd at the LA coliseum over over a 1000.Guess how many the second place Raiders came in at? 100

the chargers? just 12.

Those numbers and facts  back up that those polls are accurate indeed that LA indeed wants the Rams far more than the second place Raiders.hee hee.

in polls taken by the LA times who they would want between the Rams,Raiders,and chargers,the rams came in with 60% of the votes.Raiders 2nd with 35% of the votes,and chargers at 5%.

there are NO CHARGER FANS IN LA you idiots in the NFL.

plus as i have said many times,the year the raiders won the superbowl out there in LA in 1983,the next year in 84 for their home opener,they only drew a crowd of a little over 46,000 fans.

How many did the Rams draw for their home opener the same year there? over 65,000 in a BASEBALL stadium which is very impressive.

the 2nd place finish OAKLAND RAIDERS might have won a superbowl out there in LA but nobody in LA cared.

and they think the least desired chargers would work out there?


----------



## Alex. (Oct 29, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Honestly I have been trying to get rid of them. Brady is guilty, Patriots are guilty. No more need be said.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 29, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


Yep no LA Chargers keep them away


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 29, 2015)

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...




in my last post i made i added some stuff on that you had not read when you replied to it, please read the rest of it.also could you do me a favor?

since you dont have pooper on your ignore list,ask HIM to read that post for me and ask him to reply to you about it and what he has to say about that information in it  okay? he used to troll and stalk  me on my rams thread so I know he has some interest in it.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 2, 2015)

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...




You are obsessed with your lie.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 2, 2015)

Halloween fun!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 2, 2015)

you should post that in old fart styles thread.the truth will so much hurt his feelings that so many people in america have seen shady brady for the liar he is.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 3, 2015)

Alex. said:


>




that is too priceless. everyone around the country sees that this is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal ans see him for the true liar he is.that he is the barry bonds of the NFL.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 3, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Patriots are 6 - 0 so far with fully inflated footballs.
> ...



Somebody want to inform Fart Boy that teams don't have "home town refs"?  NFL referees fly to games just like the visiting players do.

If 9/11 were any dumber he'd be making movies with Jim Carrey and Jeff Daniels...


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 3, 2015)

Alex. said:


>


Gee...bet that REALLY bothered Tom Brady and the Patriots to see that sign after they stomped the ever loving shit out of the Colts that night on Indy's home field!


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 3, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Patriots are 6 - 0 so far with fully inflated footballs.
> ...



Tom Brady holds the football for less time than any other quarterback in the league, Fart Boy...which is the reason he's almost impossible to sack.  If you're a Patriot's offensive lineman you need to hold your block for a shorter amount of time than other offensive linemen.  Brady is also the best there is at reading blitzes and getting the ball out to the "hot" receiver.  If you actually knew anything about the game of football you wouldn't make such idiotic statements.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 3, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Oh fuck, you again?

For my purposes it is meant to be humorous.

Let's not forget you stated the Patriots cheated and football is for pansies.

Now you can put your Tom Brady costume back on and go back where you came from.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 3, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Oldstyle: "Tom Brady...he's almost impossible to sack."






 <<--Looks kinda like what you were doing with Jack Nicholson.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 4, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Dude, you're showing pictures of the Giants sacking him YEARS ago...he's gotten better and better and better still at getting rid of the ball!  

That was the Giants back when Spags was their defensive coordinator and they had the best blitz package in football.

All those pictures look old.  Wes Welker is in one!  

Can't you do anything well, Phallics?


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 4, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



What's "humorous" is you still obsessively claiming that the Patriots only win because they cheat....when they are steam rolling the NFL this year!

At the same time...your team...the Baltimore Ravens...are swirling around the toilet bowl about to get flushed.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Oldstyle: "Tom Brady...he's almost impossible to sack."

^^^^
That is what you stated, I answered accordingly.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Oldstyle: "...the Patriots only win because they cheat"

This is what you posted:

Oldstyle: "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules"

Oldstyle: " Football is for pansies!"

You have stated the Patriots were cheaters. I do find the whole thing funny, much of it because of how you react. Now you follow me around from thread to thread. You have informed of you personal statistics including how much you weigh, how big your feet are and your very personal relationship with Jack Nicholson. I'm glad you do not know where I live you weirdo you would show up at my door and want to take me in to my basement which you have spoken about so much.

Does ChrisL know you are here? I know she tells you to do everything and you follow her every word.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 4, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



You "answered" with Michael Strahan and Justin Tuck, you idiot...from like eight years ago?  Accordingly...you're an idiot!


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 4, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Ah yes...the KING of misquotes strikes again!  What I posted was this..."What's "humorous" is you still obsessively claiming that the Patriots only win because they cheat....when they are steam rolling the NFL this year!"  

You know what's really pathetic, Phallics?  You pontificate about "cheaters" but you have no qualms about sleazy behavior yourself.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



This is exactly what you posted:


Oldstyle: "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules"
Oldstyle: " Football is for pansies!"
To deny that is to lie, but don't let that stop you the team you worship does the same.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


You clearly have problems communicating what you needs are. chrisL should have been able to correct that with a crack of the whip and a feather on your little feet.

This is a fun thread go away.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 4, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



old fart style indeed is a stalker of you.you stopped feeding the troll on his thread so he follows you here. yeah thats something to be very grateful of that he doesnt know where you live.they hate you bashing the cheatrios so much they would probably hire a hitman to kill you if they could afford it.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 4, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Alex ran away from that thread because he was getting his ass handed to him and started YET ANOTHER thread on Tom Brady.  Why would someone feel the need to DO that?  Now he's here...posting the same lame material all over again.

Gee, Phallics...Tom Brady's playing with "regulation" balls this season...would you like to take a crack at explaining how that's made him less of a quarterback than before?  Oh, wait...he's playing EVEN BETTER?  How can that be?


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 4, 2015)

The truth is...with each passing week...the NFL's case against Brady looks more and more ridiculous.

They SHOULD be investigating who it was from the Colt's who let all the air out of the ball they had from the interception.  That ball is the only one that's different from the other 11 as far as inflation rates go.  So how DID that ball get to be so under inflated?  It was in the possession of an organization (the Colts) that demonstrated it has absolutely no qualms about cheating by piping in artificial crowd noise to their stadium...yet the NFL takes THEIR word that the ball was like that when it was intercepted?  Even though the defensive back who made the interception later said that the ball didn't feel any different to him?  Even though it makes ZERO sense to have one ball substantially under inflated when the balls are being rotated into the game every few minutes because of the rainy conditions that night?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 4, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


I got you to admit the Patriots were cheaters and you threw a bonus in there saying the Football is for pansies.

After you admitted the Patriots were cheaters no sense hanging around your  thread. You lost, you cried, you tried to make it personal.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> The truth is...with each passing week...the NFL's case against Brady looks more and more ridiculous.
> 
> They SHOULD be investigating who it was from the Colt's who let all the air out of the ball they had from the interception.  That ball is the only one that's different from the other 11 as far as inflation rates go.  So how DID that ball get to be so under inflated?  It was in the possession of an organization (the Colts) that demonstrated it has absolutely no qualms about cheating by piping in artificial crowd noise to their stadium...yet the NFL takes THEIR word that the ball was like that when it was intercepted?  Even though the defensive back who made the interception later said that the ball didn't feel any different to him?  Even though it makes ZERO sense to have one ball substantially under inflated when the balls are being rotated into the game every few minutes because of the rainy conditions that night?


The court did not rule on Brady's innocence doofus.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 4, 2015)

The Judge looked at the NFL's attorneys and essentially asked them "Is that all your proof?" with an air of incredibility.  He wasn't asked to render a verdict of guilty or innocent, Phallics...which is good for the NFL because there's little doubt that he would have ruled that the NFL failed to prove guilt.

I notice you don't want anything to do with explaining why Brady is even better this year than before...hard to make THAT jive with your contention that Brady cheats...isn't it, little buddy?  Gee, if the Patriots go undefeated and Brady wins league MVP and Super Bowl MVP...will you still come on here and rant about how the Patriots "cheat"?


----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> The Judge looked at the NFL's attorneys and essentially asked them "Is that all your proof?" with an air of incredibility.  He wasn't asked to render a verdict of guilty or innocent, Phallics...which is good for the NFL because there's little doubt that he would have ruled that the NFL failed to prove guilt.
> 
> I notice you don't want anything to do with explaining why Brady is even better this year than before...hard to make THAT jive with your contention that Brady cheats...isn't it, little buddy?  Gee, if the Patriots go undefeated and Brady wins league MVP and Super Bowl MVP...will you still come on here and rant about how the Patriots "cheat"?


So your contention is the judge ruled on the merits? If so, please provide a source.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 4, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



The only thing I "admitted" was that the Patriots broke a rule eight years ago...were hit with Draconian penalties and kept right on winning!  That's what's at the root of your obsessive hatred for the Patriots and Brady....isn't it, Phallics?  You hate them because they win and your team doesn't!


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 4, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > The Judge looked at the NFL's attorneys and essentially asked them "Is that all your proof?" with an air of incredibility.  He wasn't asked to render a verdict of guilty or innocent, Phallics...which is good for the NFL because there's little doubt that he would have ruled that the NFL failed to prove guilt.
> ...



No, you dumbass...I'm saying that the judge ruled that the suspension of Brady wasn't "fair" as defined in the CBA.  If he HAD ruled on the merits of the NFL's investigation to prove Tom Brady's guilt...I'm saying he would have found Brady not guilty!


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 4, 2015)

And that was the judge that the NFL hand picked to hear the case...not the one that the players union wanted to hear it!


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 4, 2015)

What's laughable is that the NFL's lawyers seem to think that by changing the language of their accusations against Brady ( from it's possible that he might have known something about ball deflation to a declaration that he definitely knew about it and actively encouraged and rewarded it) without having any different proof that some new judge is going to go "Oh, well in that case...you're good!"


----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You bring your big fat smelly tuckus over here and float the same turd as if it were a real argument.


Oldtsyle: " I "admitted" was that the Patriots broke a rule eight years ago"

Oldstyle: "I "confirmed" that the Patriots broke a rule eight years ago"

Thank you for confirming your original confirmation that the original conformation from the NFL was that the Patriots are goddamn cheaters and intentionally broke the rules when they spied*.

*spy: secretly collecting information about enemies or competitors.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Guilt in an arbitration case. Are you listening to yourself shorty?


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 4, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Already having a melt down, Phallics?  "...big fat smelly tuckus"?  Really?  You're as bad as Fart Boy!


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 4, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



I didn't say that he determined guilt in the case you idiot!  What I SAID was that if he HAD determined guilt the NFL's lawyers would have lost.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


I don't melt down I enjoy watching you run to chrisL for instructions on how to make a fool of yourself. You come in and cry about how the Patriots can do no wrong, then you "confirm" they are cheaters, then you attempt to back pedal when that fails you claim I post porno pics of men's private parts.

Go away stalker, begone.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Guilt is usually reserved for  criminal cases as it is a confusing term. Of course if you are now saying Brady is a criminal I will listen.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 4, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



What's amusing about that last line is the "stalker" here has always been you, Phallics!  You and Fart Boy have been on a crusade against Tom Brady since last winter.  You found him guilty even before the facts of the case were known.  You declared that the Wells Report had proof that he cheated.  You declared that Roger Goodell had the power to impose whatever penalty he felt like on Brady.  You declared that Brady would lose his appeal.

The person that has been crying throughout this whole debacle is you...you have another meltdown each time that things don't turn out as you've predicted they will.  You've been wrong on this subject so many times at this point that you could star alongside Fart Boy in the next installment of "Dumb & Dumber".

I never accused you of posting "porno pics" of men's private parts...I simply pointed out how your posts always seemed to BE about men's private parts, jock straps & Jack Nicholson's "joint"!  You're basically a freak, dude!


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 4, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Actually Tom Brady's *PLAY* is stating loud and clear that he doesn't need to cheat.  Listen to that...


----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


But he has in the past or benefited from those who did .


----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Me on a crusade? The NFL brought the charges not me. As far as following Brady, you would revert to a  primordial pus oozing out of some cankerous wound of it were not for him. Every time he throws the ball you have a pup tent going on, you live to see the man, he is your only reason to exist.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 4, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



There you go, Phallics!  Right back to posting about men's junk!  What is your deal?  Seriously...you should seek help.

Unlike yourself, I had a full life before I'd ever heard of Tom Brady...and I will still be enjoying a full life if he never plays another down of football.  You're the one who's living in the basement of your parent's house pretending to coach a youth football team.  You hate Brady because he's everything that you're not.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 4, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



How?  AFTER Spy Gate Brady went undefeated for the rest of the season until the Patriots lost on a miracle play in the Super Bowl.  Obviously breaking that rule didn't REALLY affect the way the Patriots played at all!  As for ball inflation...the quarterbacks who lobbied the NFL to let them use their own game balls were Peyton Manning, Drew Brees, Aaron Rogers and Tom Brady.  All have performed better since that rule was passed.  So how has Brady benefited from "cheating"?


----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Oldstyle: "You hate Brady because he's everything that you're not"

Correct I am not a cheater or a liar. Incorrect I do not hate the man, I dislike his acts of dishonesty.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Oldstyle: " the Patriots lost on a miracle play"

The sign of an unmitigated and unrepentant  loser, always provides one excuse after another when faced with his failings instead of admitting he failed and taking responsibility.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2015)

Unkotare said:


>


Dripping Poop*

*Urban Dictionary: Unkotare


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 9, 2015)

Ho hum...another week...another Patriots victory...another MVP level performance by Tom Brady...and another example of why anyone who believes the Patriots win because they "cheat" is clueless about football!

Phallics and 9/11 are looking more and more pathetic with each game played.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 9, 2015)

someone farted in here.^

Looks like it took OFS what,4 days to think of a comeback?

old fart style needs to deal with it that your conversation ended with him almost a week ago.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 9, 2015)

Why would I even need to think of a "comeback", Fart Boy?  Every week that Brady takes the field and rips up yet another opposing defense, makes you and Phallics look more ridiculous!  This week he did it behind an offensive line that was made up of 3 players who were playing in college last year...one undrafted free agent and their regular center who had to move to another position to shore that up.  Even behind THAT line, Brady tore up the Redskins.

You want a comeback?  What Brady did on the field is all the comeback I need.

Now go change your diaper...you're getting a little stanky!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 9, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 9, 2015)

Fart Boy and Phallics...this board's answer to Dumb & Dumber!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 10, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 11, 2015)

from Imgur:







Carolina Jaguars, Cincinnati Bengals, New England Che.....


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 11, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> from Imgur:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another butt hurt Ravens fan heard from...ah, poor baby!

8-0?  Best offense in the NFL?  Yeah...that Tom Brady would be NOTHING if he didn't cheat!  (eye-roll)
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_JgiHU0bZ28Y/SUXS9E7_BgI/AAAAAAAABYU/LjmvCjBG8a4/s400/Baltimore+Fan.jpg


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 12, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> from Imgur:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 12, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> from Imgur:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the Carolina PANTHERS by the way...the Jaguars are from Jacksonville!  Just one more example of someone who knows nothing about football pretending that they do!


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 13, 2015)

I know what a cheater looks like (Cheatriots) and thats all that matters.

People like you are responsible for the Missouri Univ Prez resigning because sports programs have eclipsed education in importance for some reason


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 13, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> I know what a cheater looks like (Cheatriots) and thats all that matters.
> 
> People like you are responsible for the Missouri Univ Prez resigning because sports programs have eclipsed education in importance for some reason



I'm responsible for what's happening in Missouri because I don't think Tom Brady cheated?  You're one illogical person, Dottie!


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 13, 2015)

You don't even know the difference between the Jaguars and the Panthers which tells me you don't know squat about football.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 13, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> I know what a cheater looks like (Cheatriots) and thats all that matters.
> 
> People like you are responsible for the Missouri Univ Prez resigning because sports programs have eclipsed education in importance for some reason


indeed.

old fart style farted after this last post of yours as we will in his next post as well guaranteed.lol


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 15, 2015)

Dottie doesn't know a Jaguar from a Panther...Fart Boy doesn't even know that much.  It's the blind leading the blind!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 15, 2015)

like clockwork,he indeed came back to fart just as we all knew.lol the cheatriot apologists are so predictable like clockwork.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 15, 2015)

This just in...Tom Brady is a football God!


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 15, 2015)

And Phallic's Ravens lose to the Jacksonville Jaguars?  Karma is alive and well here on the US Message Board!


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 15, 2015)

Is it just me, Unk...or does Phallics not seem to want to participate in this string?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 20, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------

